# 3 season elk tag question



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

If I buy an any bull 3 season elk tag, am I able to go from hunting bulls in an any bull unit to chasing spikes in a spike only unit during the archery portion of the season? I thought I remembered reading that on here, but I couldn’t find it in the field regulations book.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's on page 22 of the field regs. You can only hunt the elk that is stated on the license. Any bull or spike but not go from one hunt to another.

If you obtain a multi-season permit,
you may hunt during the archery, any legal
weapon and muzzleloader seasons, but you
must hunt on the type of unit specified on your
permit—either spike or any bull—and you
must use the appropriate weapon type for the
season.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

An archery elk tag is good for spike and any bull areas. Doesn't make sense to me to limit someone with a 3 season tag to one or the other during the archery hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We are not talking about a "archery only" tag but a 3 season tag. 

Different rules apply.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Page 25 in the feild regs.

Yes,
Archery season dates you CAN hunt either genral any bull OR spike units on the multi , 3 season permit.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> Page 25 in the feild regs.
> 
> Yes,
> Archery season dates you CAN hunt either genral any bull OR spike units on the multi , 3 season permit.


Goofy is correct. GS archery elk is statewide whether a multi-season or archery only tag. The season dates for both archery spike and archery any bull were printed on the multi-season tags last year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

And the 3 season is valid for the extended archery as well correct?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Correct


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Page 22 - “Utah has four general-season elk hunts: 
• Archery hunt
• Any legal weapon hunt
• Muzzleloader hunt
• Multi-season hunt
These hunts are held on two types of units:
any bull elk units and spike bull elk units.
If you obtain an archery permit, you can
hunt on all of the open any bull and spike bull units in the state.
If you obtain a general-season any legal weapon or muzzleloader permit, you must hunt on the type of unit specified on your permit. For example, if you obtain an any bull elk permit, you may hunt only on any bull elk units. If you obtain a spike bull permit, you may hunt only on spike bull units.
If you obtain a multi-season permit,
you may hunt during the archery, any legal weapon and muzzleloader seasons, but you must hunt on the type of unit specified on your permit—either spike or any bull—and you must use the appropriate weapon type for the season”. 
Since you have an archery tag that is part of your 3 season tag, you are allowed to jump from spike to any bull units. The archery tag also includes hunting the extended. You have all the perks of an OTC elk archery tag. Thank you for the help gents, I appreciate the clarity


----------



## BrittenO (Jul 22, 2021)

With the multi season spike tag can you harvest a spike or a cow during the archery season or do you still need a cow permit


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Entirely too much interest in mutliseason tags I think this year. I don't know how long they are going to be a thing, but if they get too popular, it probably wont be for much longer. Being the idiot, and huntaholic that I am, i donate $150 dollars to DWR every year. 

In plain English it's like this:
- The tag counts as 3 separate tags. It also pulls from the same pool as the alloted 15,000 tags. Which makes it a bit of an issue with some folks, and understandibly so.

-Your multi season tag counts as the following:

General Archery tag
Spike OR Any Bull Any legal weapon
Spike OR Any Bull muzzleloader.

This means, that, 

A.) The General Archery portion of your tag is as if you bought a general archery tag. This means you can hunt anywhere in the state. Any bull unit, OR Spike only, it also means you have "archers choice", which means you have the option to tag out on a cow. What is legal depends on what unit your in. It's either 

- Spike OR Cow
or
- Any Bull OR Cow
You cannot stick a spike on an any bull unit, or vice versa. So KNOW what unit your in.
It also means that you have the option to backpack hunt in the extended archery area east of SLC along with every other hunter with an unfilled archery tag, which will be most.

B.) The Any legal weapon portion of your tag is SPIKE or ANY BULL, ONLY. No choices on cows, and you must hunt in a unit that is listed on your tag. Again, Spike, or Any bull. You cannot hunt in an any bull unit with a spike tag and vice versa.

C.) The muzzle loader portion of your tag is SPIKE or ANY BULL, ONLY. Again, no options on cow, .and you must hunt in a unit that is listed on your tag. Again, Spike, or Any bull. You cannot hunt in an any bull unit with a spike tag and vice versa.


If all your interested in is the meat, and you want to shoot a cow, a multi season tag is a waste of your time and money. 
Otherwise, If you live to hunt, then it's worth it. 

But to break it down further.

Archery tags are unlimited for a reason - Its hard, with a low success rate. You have to get close. If your new to hunting, you've got a steep learning curve ahead of you.

Rifle season is a zoo, because it's easier to shoot a spike or bull at 150 to 300 yards then it is to stalk within 50 yards of an elk.

By Muzzy season the elk are well educated. Sometimes if they so much as hear a 4 wheeler and they'll be gone like a fart in the wind. In terms of how close you have to get, Its easier then archery, but harder then rifle. Unless you just dumped 700 dollars or so into one one those new 300 yard smokepoles.

Hopefully that spells it out.


----------



## BrittenO (Jul 22, 2021)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Entirely too much interest in mutliseason tags I think this year. I don't know how long they are going to be a thing, but if they get too popular, it probably wont be for much longer. Being the idiot, and huntaholic that I am, i donate $150 dollars to DWR every year.
> 
> In plain English it's like this:
> - The tag counts as 3 separate tags. It also pulls from the same pool as the alloted 15,000 tags. Which makes it a bit of an issue with some folks, and understandibly so.
> ...


Thank you that is exactly what I needed to know. I was just curious on the one aspect of the multi season tag. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Lone_Hunter said:


> You cannot stick a spike on an any bull unit.


Small correction for lone - This statement is not correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Small correction for lone - This statement is not correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3arabians is correct. A spike is a bull and can be harvested on an ANY bull unit.

You canNOT shoot anything bigger than a spike on an LE(spike only) unit.

Happy hunting, my archery elk tag came in the mail today!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Entirely too much interest in mutliseason tags I think this year. I don't know how long they are going to be a thing, but if they get too popular, it probably wont be for much longer. Being the idiot, and huntaholic that I am, i donate $150 dollars to DWR every year.
> 
> In plain English it's like this:
> - The tag counts as 3 separate tags. It also pulls from the same pool as the alloted 15,000 tags. Which makes it a bit of an issue with some folks, and understandibly so.
> ...


Yes, but no. you’re incorrect on several of your points. Do a little research on your facts


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You can shoot a spike on an Any Bull unit. 
Thus the term......"Any Bull".


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The multi season tags do NOT allow you to hunt archery on both; Any Bull and Spike units. It's one or the other.

The regular archery permit does allow you to hunt either type of unit. Page 23 of the rules and regs book.

This fact is the very reason I did not buy a multi season tag this year. Well, that and because none (except archery)of the elk dates overlap with my DH deer seasons so in order to hunt all weapons for each animal I would have to make 5 separate trips to the unit.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry....... My 3 season elk tag lists:
Archery any bull
Archery spike only
Any legal weapon 
Muzzleloader 

I bought mine over the counter so it is in my hand.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> The multi season tags do NOT allow you to hunt archery on both; Any Bull and Spike units. It's one or the other.
> 
> The regular archery permit does allow you to hunt either type of unit. Page 23 of the rules and regs book.
> 
> ...


Incorrect. The wording in your screen shot is a little confusing but it does say unit printed on your permit and spike units and any bull units is printed on the multi season elk tag for archery seasons. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a place on Panguitch (spike) unit. So we plan on playing some on his area and some on my place over on the Zion (any bull) unit. 
I really miss being able to do that on deer hunts.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

2full said:


> A buddy of mine has a place on Panguitch (spike) unit. So we plan on playing some on his area and some on my place over on the Zion (any bull) unit.
> I really miss being able to do that on deer hunts.


Cool! I want to do something similar and play up on the south cache and camp in our comfy trailer with the wife and kids chasing unicorns for a few days or a week and then hop over to the nearby any bull area for the last week of any bull archery and see how much pain my brother and I can bring upon ourselves in that hell hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> Yes, but no. you’re incorrect on several of your points. Do a little research on your facts


What I posted has been my understanding after calling the springville DWR office a couple years ago. If i'm wrong, then by all means, clear up the confusion. Do take the time to clear it up CLEARLY and CONCISELY. Since you have all the facts, lets hear it.

Next time I'll just keep my ****ing mouth shut and let people figure it out on their own. Hell, why not, I've had to figure out everything on my own as well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Strange. I didn't word the section in the guidebook nor do I have a multi-season tag in hand to see what is printed on it.

My understanding is caused by the way they say "...BUT you have to hunt on the type of unit listed on your permit, --either spike or any bull."

Oh well.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> Strange. I didn't word the section in the guidebook nor do I have a multi-season tag in hand to see what is printed on it.
> 
> My understanding is caused by the way they say "...BUT you have to hunt on the type of unit listed on your permit, --either spike or any bull."
> 
> ...


They changed the wording on it this year. It's been this way for awhile, only the wording has changed. I did call them a few years back to clarifiy. As i got off the phone, the lightbulb went on, and I kept it to myself as it occurred to me with an any bull multiseason tag, I could still hunt archery on some of my favorite spike units, then switch to hunting bulls on any bull units with rifle and muzzy. Only reason I haven't done that yet is I have no terrain knowledge on any bull units, and no time to start over from scratch and start scouting them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> They changed the wording on it this year. It's been this way for awhile, only the wording has changed. I did call them a few years back to clarifiy. As i got off the phone, the lightbulb went on, and I kept it to myself as it occurred to me with an any bull multiseason tag, I could still hunt archery on some of my favorite spike units, then switch to hunting bulls on any bull units with rifle and muzzy. Only reason I haven't done that yet is I have no terrain knowledge on any bull units, and no time to start over from scratch and start scouting them.


Gotta love the guide book. If it's not unclear by the wording they'll change it to make so.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> What I posted has been my understanding after calling the springville DWR office a couple years ago. If i'm wrong, then by all means, clear up the confusion. Do take the time to clear it up CLEARLY and CONCISELY. Since you have all the facts, lets hear it.
> 
> Next time I'll just keep my ****ing mouth shut and let people figure it out on their own. Hell, why not, I've had to figure out everything on my own as well.


Go back through and read the guide book again. It’s amazing what you learn when you take the time to study it on your own and not go off what someone on the other end of the phone says or what some random user name on the internet says


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

The best place to sort this out, is on the mountain with a fish cop, and they tell you something different than what's in the book and what your were told on the phone at the field office.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

APD said:


> Gotta love the guide book. If it's not unclear by the wording they'll change it to make so.


Which is why I don't rely on just the guidebook. It's not the end all, be all.



MooseMeat said:


> Go back through and read the guide book again. It’s amazing what you learn when you take the time to study it on your own and not go off what someone on the other end of the phone says or what some random user name on the internet says


RTFM huh? That's a cope out. For anyone with an attention to detail, the guidebook will not answer everything.



CAExpat said:


> The best place to sort this out, is on the mountain with a fish cop, and they tell you something different than what's in the book and what your were told on the phone at the field office.


Seriously. Not that I've had any run in's, but yeah, i'm sure he'll say something entirely different.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From my reading of the Field Guide Regulations it is quite simple. 

There is a table on the bottom of page 26 of the paper copy that outlines what and where you can hunt.

If you are using archery then you can take either a cow or a bull, but if you are hunting in a spike general season unit you can only shoot a spike or a cow. If you are hunting in a general season any bull unit then it is any bull or a cow. You can hunt both the any bull and spike general season units. 

If you are hunting the any legal weapon or muzzle loader general seasons then you can only hunt the units that are on your permit. The spike units and any bull units are separate hunts.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

If I'm remembering correctly, you can use a defense of something to like of "I talked to a person(janitors are fine) in the <insert area> field office that told me I can shoot any bull on the <insert premium LE Unit> with my spike any bull tag during Archery" and it's a valid defense in the eyes of the state.

But maybe that only works for World Class rams and big budget guided hunts?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> RTFM huh?


I know, reading can be hard. But I believe in you!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> I know, reading can be hard. But I believe in you!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

How many members were interested in the Landowner cow tags that went on sale the other day ?
The unit I was interested in was cut to 100 this year. I almost forgot about it........
I went in at 8:35 and got one. 
There was only 2 left after I bought mine. There was a few other areas that sold out that am as well. 
Some of the units still have quite a few left.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

2full said:


> How many members were interested in the Landowner cow tags that went on sale the other day ?
> The unit I was interested in was cut to 100 this year. I almost forgot about it........
> I went in at 8:35 and got one.
> There was only 2 left after I bought mine. There was a few other areas that sold out that am as well.
> Some of the units still have quite a few left.


Nebo had 100. At 8:01 there were 54 left. They went QUICK


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> I know, reading can be hard. But I believe in you!


Another Sh*t post? That's cool.
I'm heading out of town for a week, so congrats, you win at the internet.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Another Sh*t post? That's cool.
> I'm heading out of town for a week, so congrats, you win at the internet.
> 
> View attachment 148673


Wow. Making fun of Down syndrome people? That’s a very mature thing of you to do.

**** post? Cuz I said you were wrong but don’t wanna explain it to you? I’d be happy to compare hunting resumes if you’d like. I don’t just talk chit on the internet. I can back it up too. LMK


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a talk with a fish cop last year about this. You can jump from spike units to any bull units with the multi season tags ONLY for the archery portion. Shoot a cow or spike in the spike units or shoot any elk you want on the any bull unit.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I was going through the process to buy one when I was reminded I would lose my cow elk preference points.
Whew….that was close.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MrShane said:


> I was going through the process to buy one when I was reminded I would lose my cow elk preference points.
> Whew….that was close.


I didn't know that. Are you sure? I didn't buy a tag.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Yes. It is a reminder that pops up while in the process to purchase.
And I knew I would lose them but had temporary brain loss when I saw there were enough tags for my son and I to purchase them.
I just got overly excited is all.
I had recently received my ‘unsuccessful’ email for the antlerless draw and I was not out of the depression period/reality check which led to the
brain loss.
I will say I am grateful that the DWR posts up this disclaimer before completing the process.
It kept me from being extremely disappointed in myself.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> I was going through the process to buy one when I was reminded I would lose my cow elk preference points.
> Whew….that was close.


They didn’t take antlerless points last year when people purchased the OTC cow tags….


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Page 25 in the feild regs.
> 
> Yes,
> Archery season dates you CAN hunt either genral any bull OR spike units on the multi , 3 season permit.


my favorite post in this thread... and he's still correct. i miss goofy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m pretty sure I read it right?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> I’m pretty sure I read it right?





MrShane said:


> I’m pretty sure I read it right?


Oh you read it right. So did anyone else who cared to look it up last year, but they didn’t take cow points from people who bought tags after the draw in 2020


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That reminder did not pop up when I bought mine.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MrShane said:


> I’m pretty sure I read it right?


The way I read the regulations is you don't lose your points. You aren't buying an antlerless tag, you are buying a bull or spike tag.









Page 35 of the field regs.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> The way I read the regulations is you don't lose your points. You aren't buying an antlerless tag, you are buying a bull or spike tag.
> 
> View attachment 148701
> 
> Page 35 of the field regs.


I’m not sure how the hell you’re reading that when you buy a landowner antlerless elk permit that you’re not buying an antlerless tag but buying an spike or any bull permit?! It does read more like you’re buying a antlerless control elk permit though and shouldn’t lose antlerless elk points. 

That is some more subpar wording by the DWR in the regulations. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

3arabians said:


> I’m not sure how the hell you’re reading that when you buy a landowner antlerless elk permit that you’re not buying an antlerless tag but buying an spike or any bull permit?! It does read more like you’re buying a antlerless control elk permit though and shouldn’t lose antlerless elk points.
> 
> That is some more subpar wording by the DWR in the regulations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The topic is multi season elk tag , making you lose your cow points. Not sure where you got land owners antlerless elk from. Read the part about hunters choice and what the tag is called.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

The thread kind of changed direction at post #33.
I answered a question about cow elk tags, I’m partly to blame.
Sorry.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, #33 would be me......my bad. 
I should have started a new thread.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Me too


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> The topic is multi season elk tag , making you lose your cow points. Not sure where you got land owners antlerless elk from. Read the part about hunters choice and what the tag is called.


Good god man….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

3arabians said:


> Good god man….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I apologize if I have offended you. Have a blessed day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

All good. Not offended at all. I had more beer than pie tonight so was feeling more lippy than usual lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

